
FCC Net Neutrality Comment Filings: “Null Null” - btown
https://www.fcc.gov/ecfs/search/filings?filers_name=%20&limit=25&proceedings_name=17-108&q=The%20unprecedented%20regulatory%20power%20the%20Obama%20Administration%20imposed&sort=date_disseminated,DES
======
btown
For context:

[https://www.comcastroturf.com/](https://www.comcastroturf.com/)

